# Whats ure take on replica rims?



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

hey everyone,

i have the sport tires on my car and will have to buy another set of tires for the winter. so, i thought i would buy another set of rims...do u guys recommend any rims in general for the new 5 series...

also, i was thinkin bout pickin up the replica rims from AAArims.com..the 18in (the first one in the link go for 800)...any idea about the quality/craftsmanship.reliability of these rims..since they are replica..are they made the same way etc...

http://www.aaarims.com/specials/bmw-5-18.shtml

thx


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

IF IF IF

Low profile - Dont buy em, they will crack and you will suffer. I recommend nothing less than forged alloy on low profiles, NOTHING beats it. 30 to 45 or 50

High Profile - Its not a bad buy, usually they will stand the test of time. Over 50


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

desiguy said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i have the sport tires on my car and will have to buy another set of tires for the winter. so, i thought i would buy another set of rims...do u guys recommend any rims in general for the new 5 series...
> 
> ...


I've had 245x40x18s on Replica Evo rims for about a month now and very happy with the quality of the wheel, ride and the price. picked up a set at tires.com to replace my tired oem wheels. time will tell if they stay round but the roads are flat here in south florida and pot holes are rare.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I have had 18" M5 replicas for about half a year. I think that a lot of the negative press about replicas is seriously overblown. I have hit some big pot holes HARD with the low profile 18s and 0 problems to date. I am very happy with mine from the wheel exchange.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

norcal 528i said:


> I have had 18" M5 replicas for about half a year. I think that a lot of the negative press about replicas is seriously overblown. I have hit some big pot holes HARD with the low profile 18s and 0 problems to date. I am very happy with mine from the wheel exchange.


6 months really is not a long time, take a look at your rims, both in an out, just because they are NOT bent doesnt mean that the structural integrity is intact..dont be fooled by looks alone.

Look at the tire racks website on how Alloy wheels are constructed to get a better idea on structural integrity. the only reason why those wheels are less expensive is because the process of forging alloy is that much less.

Those imitation alloys are not constructed the same way and just because it looks like its OK, wait until another hard hit, then it may just crack.

Find out how those wheels are constructed...it really adds to the price factor.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Bent 3 of 4 in one week (although, never sure if they were not right from start as they always vibrated). They were replica M parallel 18" with 255/45-18 tires.

Tires were fine, rims were not. worst experiance ever. Bought Ronal in its place, very happy after a year.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

E39spd said:


> Bent 3 of 4 in one week (although, never sure if they were not right from start as they always vibrated). They were replica M parallel 18" with 255/45-18 tires.
> 
> Tires were fine, rims were not. worst experiance ever. Bought Ronal in its place, very happy after a year.


 Where did you buy those M-Parallel rims from?


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i wouldn't ever go back to the replica rims....

they bend so easily and it got me to the point where i always had to worry about potholes and what not anywhere i go... i rather not to worry about those issues.

i'm very happy with the 17" oem rims i have, they are built very strong i guess.....
stick with the oem wheels!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

At least the wheel construction should be SPUN CAST, Forged is best. You should just get Introforged Customs at approx 680 a piece, and if they bend, you can just replace the lips, and not the whole wheel, HONESTLY, its more economical. Plus, they are "FORGED", not SPUN CASTED, like Hamanns or ACS. Introforged, polished, no paint, nothing, just plain polished wheels.

spending on replicas now is proabably the same cost as spending on Iforge in the long run. You will have to replace the Replicas quite often, and plus you live in NY, roads are just not that friendly here.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

Riuster said:


> spending on replicas now is proabably the same cost as spending on Iforge in the long run. You will have to replace the Replicas quite often, and plus you live in NY, roads are just not that friendly here.


well said! :thumbup:


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

mrogers said:


> Where did you buy those M-Parallel rims from?


 Discount tire direct. To be honst, I never felt it hit a pot hole, but they said they were impact damaged, plus, they were never right from the get go. They vibrated from day one, and there was no visable damage to tires or rims, but that was their claim, impact damage, which I found impossible to find true. Two tire dealers confirmed they were bent (they said they had a "hop" in them), from then on, I have the wheels checked before placing them on the car, no problems since.

Also you have to be carefull about the M-parallel's they are forged from BMW, vs cast from others, which makes them too weak with the large gaps between the spokes, they can bend easy I guess?


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

hey guys,

great insight into the rims. I've seen some replicas that have bent after 1 pothole, and others which have not had a problem. I do agree that in the long run go with the OEMs..saves cash and time and hassles. 

I'm looking for the 124 style rims in 18s. Any websites, that you can refer me to?

Thx


----------

